# If easily offended by animal jokes go elsewhere...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

A bit dodgy but this is the Jokes forum... 

Q: What's harder than cutting a puppy in half?
A: My dick while I'm doing it.


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

You are one sick puppy! :lol:

Priest! NOW!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)




----------

